# Help me...



## AvengerofOsiris (May 19, 2011)

I am looking for the title of a fantasy book or maybe a series and I was hoping someone here could help me out.  It's a book I read a long time ago; the world map resembled Panama (Not precisely), as in it was a narrow strip of land with ocean on the north and south.  It was definitely written before 1994.  Can anyone help?


----------



## Kelise (May 20, 2011)

Do you remember anything at all about the plot or book itself? To be honest, I don't look at the maps too much - I just flip back when they're on the journey once or twice...


----------



## AvengerofOsiris (May 26, 2011)

starconstant said:


> Do you remember anything at all about the plot or book itself? To be honest, I don't look at the maps too much - I just flip back when they're on the journey once or twice...



I did some digging and I found out it was the Iron Tower series.  Thanks for asking though.


----------



## Kelise (May 26, 2011)

That's great that you found it  Yay!


----------

